# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  تعديل المادة (3) من القانون رقم (6) لسنة 1990م بشأن الجنسية اليمنية

## Ragwan

*الثلاثاء, 28-أبريل-2009*

*صدر اليوم القانون رقم (17) لسنة 2009م قضى بتعديل المادة (3) من القانون رقم (6) لسنة 1990م بشأن الجنسية اليمنية, وبحيث يكون نصها على النحو التالي:*  
*مادة (3) يتمتع بالجنسية اليمنية:* 
*أـ من ولد لأب أو أم يتمتع أي منهما بهذه الجنسية.* 
*ب ـ من ولد في اليمن من أم تحمل هذه الجنسية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له.* 
*ج ـ من ولد في اليمن من أم تحمل هذه الجنسية ولم تثبت نسبته إلى أبيه قانونا.* 
*د ـ من ولد في اليمن من والدين مجهولين، ويعتبر المولود الذي يعثر عليه في اليمن مولودا فيها مالم يقم الدليل على خلاف ذلك.* 
*هـ ـ من كان يحمل الجنسية اليمنية من المغتربين حين مغادرته أراضي الوطن ولم يتخل عن هذه الجنسية وفقا للقانون، وبناء على طلب صريح منه* 
*ولو اكتسب جنسية البلاد التي يقطنها بمفروض قوانينها.* 
*وـ من اكتسب الجنسية اليمنية عن أمه وعند بلوغه سن الرشد يكون له الحق في الاختيار بين الدخول في الجنسية اليمنية أو الالتحاق بجنسية والده.* 
*المصدر- مأرب برس*

----------

